# Can We Have A UK Section!!!



## northernlights (Jun 1, 2008)

well as the title say can we have a uk section, i think it would be easier to talk to the brits as your all asleep when were awake, (not all asleep u get ma drift) 

there is only a small group of us and im sure with a uk section we could find each other and would find other brits  

and i really really want 1

im not trying to split us all up into groups im not trying to turn a blind eye to the other countries i just think it makes sense so .................????


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2008)

shouldn't you be in bed right now?


----------



## northernlights (Jun 1, 2008)

lol if your like 10 years of age its 7:05pm

i doubt ill get a serious note on this


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2008)

northernlights said:


> lol if your like 10 years of age its 7:05pm
> 
> i doubt ill get a serious note on this



i don't understand the problem then.  you're here, we're all here. HI.


----------



## northernlights (Jun 1, 2008)

not really a problem just would be nice gusse im dreaming were just the minority and your the majority you win


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2008)

i have NO idea where anyone is from until they tell me.


----------



## northernlights (Jun 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have NO idea where anyone is from until they tell me.


i can just tell with the way people speack the slang they use what time isit in america?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2008)

northernlights said:


> i can just tell with the way people speack the slang they use what time isit in america?



20 mins to noon.


----------



## gricka (Jun 1, 2008)

yeh, i second this. growing outdoors is different in the uk, due to our great british weather. and btw northern lights, i think theres 5 different times zones in america, if i am not mistaken.


----------



## northernlights (Jun 1, 2008)

gricka said:


> yeh, i second this. growing outdoors is different in the uk, due to our great british weather. and btw northern lights, i think theres 5 different times zones in america, if i am not mistaken.


yeh i knew there was more than 1 time zone just didn't wont to look silly if there wasn't.... we need some more uk members


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*I know this is none of my business BUT if they start making special forums JUST for you people then what?*

*A site for Canadians?*
*A site for people in Europe?*
*A site for Africa?*

*Where do you draw the line?*

*I think what you are requesting is unfair to the rest of the forum.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*yes it is different growing everywhere but to have separate forums to suite your needs is a bit ...ummm...how do I say this politely. *


gricka said:


> yeh, i second this. growing outdoors is different in the uk, due to our great british weather. and btw northern lights, i think theres 5 different times zones in america, if i am not mistaken.


----------



## northernlights (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yes it is different growing everywhere but to have separate forums to suite your needs is a bit ...ummm...how do I say this politely. *


selfish

i didnt mean to word my opinion like that i dont want to be selfish


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*well it is when you think about it. *

*What makes you guys from UK so special that you need your own forum?*

*Thats the point that I am making. *


northernlights said:


> selfish
> 
> i didnt mean to word my opinion like that i dont want to be selfish


----------



## 40acres (Jun 3, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I know this is none of my business BUT if they start making special forums JUST for you people then what?*
> 
> *A site for Canadians?*
> *A site for people in Europe?*
> ...


I think the canadians and the euro's shuld definitley have their own private forum. 
Except for the irish and they can come with america. God bless ronald reagen and the U.S.A.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 3, 2008)

Can we have a forum for cool people like myself....Zeke's Corner perhaps?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2008)

"we need a ladies only forum."


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> "we need a ladies only forum."


Somehow I get the feeling that would fail


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Somehow I get the feeling that would fail


it's still there.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Haha we have a ladies only forum.*
*Now was that a jab???*

*Nevermind.*
*Please don't answer.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*Women will always have the last word.*
*When will you silly men ever learn. ??? *


----------



## 40acres (Jun 3, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Can we have a forum for cool people like myself....Zeke's Corner perhaps?


I dont think there are that many carnies On RIU. I am sure the ferris wheel gets in the way of reception.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 8, 2008)

I dont personally think its that selfish to have threads or a small section dedicated to the UK simply because it would help out a load on specific issues like growing outdoors. Obviously people who dont live in the UK but a similar climate could benefit from it. It would reduce posts in other areas as well slightly which cant be a bad thing instead of twelve threads on "how do i flower?"


----------



## Lacy (Jun 9, 2008)

*ok and I think there should be a Canadian forum.*


----------



## Arrid (Jun 11, 2008)

If there was a UK forum, it would help with questions about places to buy things, pests, etc.

I mean there are tutorials on here that put a list of what they used, if someone from the UK wanted to replicate it, they would find it difficult because of brand names and whatnot. 

sorry if this seems a bit wrong but i've not been this stoned in a while.


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn euros think theyre entitled to this and that JUST BECAUSE england lost the revolutionary war boo hoo give us our own thread boo hoo. GOD BLESS THE USA WOOOOOO!!!!!!

seriously though I see where your coming from, but its that old grade school mentality, if you get it why shouldn't everyone? Next it will be people from canada then people from asia, the middle east, people in areas where pot is legal, this and that this and that. RIP would be shit all segregated like that, if its that big of a deal to you put UK in your location or make it clear that your from the UK. I'm sorry yall couldnt hold onto america, but no consolation prizes. i say rip stays INTERNATIONAL its much better that way.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL im form the UK and nothings better


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 12, 2008)

haha you need to get out a bit more, 90% of the planet would said UK...whats UK?


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

assrabbi said:


> haha you need to get out a bit more, 90% of the planet would said UK...whats UK?


WTF you on about i need to get out more ive been to most place in the euro


----------



## Jointsmith (Jun 12, 2008)

How about instead of a UK dedecated forum, we make it clear from our thread names that it is a UK thread.

How about 'UK:' before any threads we start?

then you just search 'UK' and it would bring up all the UK posts.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 12, 2008)

Its funny, the people of the UK never had a problem living on other peoples soil before, why are they starting now?


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL we are not we are coming back for america lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

sounds like the UK sucks. lousy weather, no suppliers, minimal grow knowledge. no wonder we left. lol


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL americans.. LOL no but you do know the usa is still are shiting ground
as will have no suppliers coz your are supplier.(the usa) thanks friends


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL you lick are asses for us .. even fight the war for us LOL


joking lol


----------



## 40acres (Jun 12, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> LOL americans.. LOL no but you do know the usa is still are shiting ground
> as will have no suppliers coz your are supplier.(the usa) thanks friends


Can i get you to translate that to proper english?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

we supply you so you shit on us? no wonder we left.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> LOL you lick are asses for us .. even fight the war for us LOL
> 
> 
> joking lol



too bad we don't do your dental work as well. ooohhhhhhh,


----------



## 40acres (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> too bad we don't do your dental work as well. ooohhhhhhh,


OMG, I laughed so hard I spit. Thast is so wrong.I am still laughing.
USA OWNED!!!!!


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

??? ok i think ive just heard the gayest shit eva man WTF dental work we never suck cock


----------



## 40acres (Jun 12, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> ??? ok i think ive just heard the gayest shit eva man WTF dental work we never suck cock


he was talking about your real teeth. I dont know how you took it to the cock sucking.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

i guess sucking cock is a good excuse for bad teeth? lololol


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL i dont know what to make out of it lol damn dental work LOL OMG 
Now thats a low blow LOL WTF does it mean for real i dont understand


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

Bad teeth ..?? ok you guys are fucked up in the head lol i got bad teeth because i live in the uk HAHAHHAHAHHA thats even better LOL omg


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

Let me go kill my slef fucking losers


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

teeth OMG i just gonna laff LOL


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

now thats the funnest thing ive heard on the whole world wide web lol


----------



## 40acres (Jun 12, 2008)

Just kidding around bro. No offense meant.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

lol you if that the best you got fucking bring it on fuckers LOL fucking teeth , teeth hahah
and i bet my teeth are cleaner than yours lol WTF


----------



## UKcyrus (Jun 12, 2008)

bunch of fuck ups lmfao hhhmmmm..... I wonder whos stoned lol


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yo your from the uk you got fucked teeth OMG see how fucked that is lol


----------



## 40acres (Jun 12, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> Yo your from the uk you got fucked teeth OMG see how fucked that is lol


You seem honestly upset that instead of just outright calling you a cocksucker or somesuch, someone clowned on your teeth. Dont take it personally, its just a stereotype over here that englanders have wicked teeth. this guy is english


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 12, 2008)

What's UK?


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL yh stereotypes like americans shot each other . 
LOL i know im just talking shit while i am wating for some weed


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm swimming in weed. that's why we left.  cali baby.
(that's the best i got.)


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL yh thats better than something to do with teeth


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> LOL yh thats better than something to do with teeth



i was trying to be nice with the teeth comment.



here ya go. i'm smoking some of this with my coffee this morning. 

train wreck:

View attachment 132844 View attachment 132845 View attachment 132846 View attachment 132847


----------



## Arrid (Jun 12, 2008)

Let me just state that On3Tim3OnLy is a poor representation of the UK.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i was trying to be nice with the teeth comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yh i dont care now i got some ..lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 12, 2008)

erm yeah the UK: infront of each thread idea is a good'n. Would solve a lot of problems how ever as far as the search thing is concerned it wouldnt work as it wont let you search for anything less than three letters


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 12, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> erm yeah the UK: infront of each thread idea is a good'n. Would solve a lot of problems how ever as far as the search thing is concerned it wouldnt work as it wont let you search for anything less than three letters


Yh it would .....!! lol


----------



## Lacy (Jun 13, 2008)

*well DOH!*
*You can always type OUT United Kingdom*


thegigglepimp said:


> erm yeah the UK: infront of each thread idea is a good'n. Would solve a lot of problems how ever as far as the search thing is concerned it wouldnt work as it wont let you search for anything less than three letters


----------



## Jointsmith (Jun 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> too bad we don't do your dental work as well. ooohhhhhhh,


 
Is UK the stereotype, that we all have rubbish teeth?

Ha ha, thats pretty ironic.

Especially considering we get FREE DENTAL CARE through our NATIONAL HEALTH SERVICE, which means that everyone, Rich AND Poor, has good teeth here (at least anyone born in the last 50 or so years)

Can your country say that?


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 13, 2008)

yh i know it was the first time i neard that ...


----------



## 40acres (Jun 13, 2008)

Jointsmith said:


> Is UK the stereotype, that we all have rubbish teeth?
> 
> Ha ha, thats pretty ironic.
> 
> ...


We pay for what we recieve, therby making our drs work faster and harder to get rich. While it is not necessarily right, we dont have to wait for service, and our drs try to do good work because it is our choice and our money. I dont want a dr that only makes 30,000 a year working on me. Mediocrtiy at its best.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL a friend of mine went to the usa and he was in a cafe and a old woman had a heart attack and the medics check to see if she had any FUCKING money on her befor takeing her.LUCKY SHE DID LOL WTF IS THAT ALL ABOUT SHIT


----------



## 40acres (Jun 13, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> LOL a friend of mine went to the usa and he was in a cafe and a old woman had a heart attack and the medics check to see if she had any FUCKING money on her befor takeing her.LUCKY SHE DID LOL WTF IS THAT ALL ABOUT SHIT


Ive never seen that. As a matter of fact, in the u.S. you have to put do not resucitate and wait to not call the paramedis if you dont want them to try to bring you back. If they are called, they have to try to help you.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 13, 2008)

Dude i dont think my mate would of lied 
they checked her cash befor taking her WHAT A PLACE TO LIVE damn


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> Dude i dont think my mate would of lied
> they checked her cash befor taking her WHAT A PLACE TO LIVE damn



dude, your "mate" (who says that? me and my wife mate) lied. they don't check you for cash. you could never carry enough cash on you for an ambulance ride. the story you heard is mullarky.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2008)

and you will be dry in three days. lol


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 13, 2008)

Dry in three day ??


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 13, 2008)

And no shit people from england talk different to you yanks. WTF


----------



## mzn710 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think a UK section would be good, as said before, it would help on such topics as outdoor growing, buying equipment and such (it makes it a lot harder without Walmart or Lowes). I don't think it would separate people because the majority of threads are posted by the majority or people on here, Americans. I don't really mind either way, i just think it would be helpful. 

Peace out x


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont see why everyone is uptight about it to be fair. Its not like it would be a major inconvenience to have another section. Even it was just titled "Outdoor growing in colder climates" Then have a list of places that it would suit such as the UK other colder places in Europe Canada or even colder states in the US anywhere etc.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 13, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, your "mate" (who says that? me and my wife mate) lied. they don't check you for cash. you could never carry enough cash on you for an ambulance ride. the story you heard is mullarky.


It costs so much. I see the bill for everythime I have gone. Got airlifted once, the county tried to stick me with a 25 grand bill


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 13, 2008)

25,000 lol Fuck that


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 13, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> LOL a friend of mine went to the usa and he was in a cafe and a old woman had a heart attack and the medics check to see if she had any FUCKING money on her befor takeing her.LUCKY SHE DID LOL WTF IS THAT ALL ABOUT SHIT


sorry MATE your MATE is full of shit, the paramedics are there to save your life or keep you from going into a life threating state AND THATS IT, I've seen countless people hauled off and I've never seen anything like this. Possibly your friend was just making a joke about the cost of healthcare in the US and you took it litterally. I work at an ER triage 12hrs a day, you get billed...what do you think they have cash registers in the ambulances? and a paramedic would lose his license for disturbing the personal effects of that lady, unless *he was looking for meds she took medical info etc. <That is what the medic was probably doin*, So either your limey mate was confused...or he's full of shit.


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 14, 2008)

LOL say all you want she got check for cash or somthing befor they toke her lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

On3Tim3OnLy said:


> LOL say all you want she got check for cash or somthing befor they toke her lol



or something? before they "toke" her? wtf you goin' on about, man?


----------



## On3Tim3OnLy (Jun 14, 2008)

taken her lol come on its 8:44 am here lol with me a rest


----------



## 40acres (Jun 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> or something? before they "toke" her? wtf you goin' on about, man?


You know someone tried to call me out for being your bitch yesterday. I had to take drastic measures.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2008)

40acres said:


> You know someone tried to call me out for being your bitch yesterday. I had to take drastic measures.


now cook me a turkey pot pie.


----------



## northernlights (Mar 20, 2009)

So how about it, can we have a uk section lol lol lol i havent been active for a while, moved house and such, im back growing nice and strong, is there any regulars still owt there...?


----------



## johnnychronic (Jun 10, 2009)

well put! a great idea! id be up for that!!!


----------



## Ganjalf (Jun 11, 2009)

yeh can we have a UK section, it would help a lot with guerilla grow information. And our weather changes every week, a few weeks ago it was the hottest day of the year, no rain and a few days ago it rained all day and night and there was no sun. Gotta love the UK..


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 11, 2009)

I dont see the relevance in it personally and everyone will probably post in it from all countries. No one will be able to police it and make sure that only uk growers only go in there. Why not join or create a uk growers forum there might be one out there. 

I seen a thread for uk growers so u could start threads with uk growers and then the subject u want to talk about.

Evil


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 11, 2009)

if u get a uk forum can i get a usa forum?


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jun 11, 2009)

What i think would be good if we had different sub forums in the outdoor forum, for growing for the northern and southern hemispheres. Different parts of the world have have different enviroments. So people living in a particular part of the world can post in that section for advice and discussions.

Evil


----------



## lozac123 (Jun 11, 2009)

i started a uk growers thread a few weeks back, its in my sig. why doesnt someone else do two separate uk indoor and outdoor thread?


----------



## paddy irishman (Jul 5, 2009)

i agree!im irish nd itd b handy t b able t talk t other irish people bou weed!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2009)

this whole thread is stupidly confusing!

it would be nice to have a UK bit, purely as this is a majority US place, so you all start talking about suplies and msot of the time i'm like "wtf are you talking about" we got bnq and we got staples! it's not essential though, the UK thread works okish. (oh, you guys are forever talking about popping into your local hydroponics shop, well i've been in this city for 20 years, and the ONLY thing i've found so far, well, it's a bong and paper stall in the middle of a food amrket, that's it..)

reason you wouldn't have a chinese section, and a spanish section, is well, they're spannish, they speak spannish, chances are they'll use a spannish speaking forum for the majority. and as said, it is often VERY easy to tell a yank from a brit jsut by slang words, etc etc/

oh, and your stereotype on british having bad teeth, well, i'm not gonna bang on about how the american stereotype is that your all stupid as s***  haha.

as far as i am concerned, if i post a thread, and someone answers with information that was of use to me, well that's why i made the thread. if it's someone from the UK who replies and gives me a link to a UK shop, or such, then that's just a bonus.


----------



## Raffles (Jul 5, 2009)

Ive only just joined this forum and already im hit with steriotypical slander towards the only country to have owned 80% of the known planet since the romans.

Thats why we are called GREAT BRITAIN



tip top toker said:


> oh, and your stereotype on british having bad teeth, well, i'm not gonna bang on about how the american stereotype is that your all stupid as s***  haha.


 
Im not trying to start something but i gotta agree. 
Yankies get taken for mugs every day by their goverment and they just sit back and take it like dumb shits. Like the fact that your monitry system isnt even run by your goverment it was sold to the bankers in the 20s. Every doller your goverment "borrows" has tax added instantly and your repaying that debt with your childrens tax payments. Did you also know that there is no statute in american law that states that you have to pay tax. You thickos just pay it cos your told to lol
Do some research Americanos and wake up and realise that Bush Cheney Rumsfield all that lot took the american people for a ride. Just like 9/11 (im not trying to disrespect just inform) Bushes people knew about the attacks and let them happen as a false flag operation. Those buildings had clear visable explosions and they fell at free fall speed WTF!! How did Osama (a CIA asset no less) plant explosives in the WTC??? 
Did you know that the WTC bomb in 93 was done by the FBI (proven) and that a day before the OK bombing in 95 a rider truck was photographed in a militery compound. MMmmm i wonder why???

All this stuff is common knowledge jet you choose to ignore it cos you dont wanna believe that your goverment is capable of doing such things. Now thats dumb.

Your goverment will bring this whole planet to a Orwell inspired 1984 through covert operations that the CIA use to try and subvert all other goverments and control the masses and the main stream media through munipulation.

And you ignore it!?!?

Im not even gonna start on Iraq and the invisable WMDs.

I may have messed up teeth by your high standards but at least im clued up while im high.

Rebuttles are welcome as i can prove everything ive said but i suggest that you do your own research first cos you might make your selfs look stupider

Long live the Queen

Rant over and back on topic. I would love to see a uk section so the farmers over here can swap seeds ect as well as information.

Roll it up roll it on


----------



## lozac123 (Jul 6, 2009)

wow. i havent been attacked yet! whoop!

except one dude reconed we had to much flouride?? 

oh, and dont forget in the 2nd world war, england held off the germans for ages.

maybe the americans did help win the war, but just saying that they single handedly beat everyone is bull shit.


go Britain!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL this has made me laugh u lot to serious lets just grow smoke and be happy it dont care where u come from as long as u good people. So lets try keep this forum about weed and growing leave the bullshit out. I'm here to get knowledge advice on weed not here for politics.

Evil


----------



## taffo143 (Jul 6, 2009)

i agree with the originsl poster on this 1. it would be good as understanding certain things is easier!!

only thing i will say guys, ive just come off a 10 day ban for chopsing, watch what u say, dont insult other members coz theyl banned u, i know it pissed me off when i got thrown out, just saying thas all guys n girls, chill taffo143


----------



## Raffles (Jul 6, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> maybe the americans did help win the war, but just saying that they single handedly beat everyone is bull shit.
> 
> go Britain!


 
Goal hanging glory seekers


----------



## bucketheed (Jul 13, 2009)

Im a member in the uk and agree with northern lights. 

I have alot of questions about growing weed in the uk and its to hard to find someone from the uk to ask. 

Riu give us a uk page, it will be very much appreciated 

thanks


----------



## domp1234 (Sep 17, 2010)

First Post as such, rollitup.org, It is not really unfair, more a greater way to communicate within a greater community. We all are on here for one thing the love of cannabis, but why not make it easier for one to communicate with others in the same kettle of fish (English Terminology). We all request the same just a bit of similarity on the route we decide to go down. 

For example: Shopping... We are stuck where as in the Great country of America. Every single thing imaginable needed to grow (or near enough) cannabis can be found in Walmart or one of your super size commercial shops, we have Homebase... lol,

America is still familiar with the Imperial measure, we and 201 other country's use the Metric measure and it makes it kinda hard to follow tutorials and guides to help, By no means impossible (Google; God Bless America) but just a bit tricky.

I'm with northernlights on this one I'm afraid open a UK forum. Or there may be one I'm just a bit late 

Have a nice day all..

Domp1234


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 29, 2010)

northernlights said:


> well as the title say can we have a uk section, i think it would be easier to talk to the brits as your all asleep when were awake, (not all asleep u get ma drift)
> 
> there is only a small group of us and im sure with a uk section we could find each other and would find other brits
> 
> ...


 I'm in the UK too!!


----------



## northernlights (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree with my self lol weres maaa uk section, only joking, i dont use this forum much but have found a forum with about 80% british 20% scots, irish and international.


----------



## bigsyko75 (Oct 25, 2010)

As a uk grower here i joined this site for information on hydro mainly DWC and don't give a monkeys where ya from as long as i get a answer to a question then thats a bonus,i've learned soo much here already and still learning,not here to argue n talk bullshit if the geezer wants a uk section then just use a well known uk forum as i do.


----------

